# Three (3) 52100 Gyutos with KnivesandStones handles for sale!



## Dave Martell (Jul 28, 2019)

I just put these up for sale!

Three 52100 gyutos wearing pre-made handles from James over at KnivesandStones 

Please see https://martellknives.com/products/240mm-wa-gyutos-in-52100-professional for details


----------



## rob (Jul 28, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks Rob


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 29, 2019)

2 remain!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 6, 2019)

Only 1 left!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 20, 2019)

*Price Drop* on the last one remaining... "A" 

https://martellknives.com/collections/buy/products/240mm-wa-gyutos-in-52100-professional


----------

